# [Aug 3, 2012] CycloCircus AntiGentrification Ride (Indianapolis IN)



## soapybum (Aug 1, 2012)

Bike bloc, reclaim the streets, costume party and fucking up the hipsters First Friday festivities. Also distro'ing lit about gentrification and trying to raise awareness about it. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/341034065978885/


----------



## RnJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually sounds kinda like a hipster event on the event page. Only in the good way, though.


----------



## soapybum (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, the event info couldve been written a tad bit better I guess. Things didnt come together in time for printing off lit so I guess we're just doing a bike bloc/reclaim the streets, and hopefully we can get a lil dance party in the streets going once we reach ftn sqr.


----------

